# Arparp just bitten my friend!



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

Today we were playing with my mices and i took out Arparp so he can play with my friend. Arparp is a male about 2 1/2 months old and he is very very kind. when my friend tried picking him up, he would run,hide, panic but to me, he doesn't. so he picked up Arparp with his 2 hands so Arparp was in the middle of his hands. he bit my friend on his thumb! i saw Arparp bit my friend for about 2 seconds without letting go then after he let go. we checked his thumb and i can see that his thumb's skin is broken so he squeeze it and blood came out. is this bad? i gave him some purell instant hand sanitzer, is this good enough? is my friend still in danger?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol in danger no, just clean it well. Your bucks probly in a bad mood coz you took all his girls away from him lol


----------

